# Tadpole in Brom



## katterm2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have a few quick questions that hopefully someone will be able to give me some advice on. I have an R. Amazonica tadpole developing in the center of a pretty small Brom (which doesn't like to hold a good pool of water either...). The tadpole is anywhere from 2.5-3 months old. The egg must have been laid before May 24th, as there have been no frogs in the tank since that time. The tadpole has been relatively large for quiet some time but still doesn't have back legs. So my questions are:

1. Does this seem like a reasonable development time? My understanding is that there is a pretty good variability to the length of development, especially depending on temperature (in the area of the Brom, the temperature averages around 71 degrees). 

2. Should I move him to a deli cup? Keeping in mind there is only a very small functional space in the Brom (due to size and water leakage). I am also worried about not being able to regulate his food well enough (I am not totally sure if these guys are dependent on their parents to feed them, if so, there are no frogs in the tank to help it out. I know they are not egg feeders though). And waste/ammonia accumulation is also a concern. 

I do fill the Brom with fresh water about every 1-2 days, so hopefully that helps eliminate the some of the waste. I feed a tiny piece of tadpole bites every 3-4 days or so. 

To take the tad out, I would basically have to take the Brom out of the tank, which isn't a huge deal.

Any tips, advice, knowledge would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

First let me say i don't have nor have I kept this species. So take this with a grain of salt!

In looking at the care sheets, and some other threads on this species, it sounds like 2.5-3 months is rather long. I'm assuming it's slow growth is the result of low food. Personally I would take it out and keep it in a cup and feed it up. But I typically pull almost all my eggs and tads Although I have two auratus tads in the viv now. The reason I'd suggest taking it out now is cause of what you said about the brom. Personally I'd be nervous about forgetting to add water and then having it die on me. Good luck!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

katterm2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a few quick questions that hopefully someone will be able to give me some advice on. I have an R. Amazonica tadpole developing in the center of a pretty small Brom (which doesn't like to hold a good pool of water either...). The tadpole is anywhere from 2.5-3 months old. The egg must have been laid before May 24th, as there have been no frogs in the tank since that time. The tadpole has been relatively large for quiet some time but still doesn't have back legs. So my questions are:
> 
> ...



2,5 to 3 months and still no back legs is very strange. I suggest you take the tadpole out. I have Ranitomeya species and they've produced about 10 new frogs. Sometimes one pops out of the bromeliad, even when the bromeliad is completely dead and smelly!  So don't worry about the ammonia accumulation, if you fill the brom or just mist the brom every two days, it won't be a problem. I also took some tadpoles out of the bromeliad, even after a couple months and fed them with fish food. (fish flakes are enough for Ranitomeya species, even if they depended on eggs from the parents for several months) I suggest you take the tadpole out of the bromeliad, maybe 
he'll grow legs soon. Never heard it took so long to grow the back legs. I once had tadpoles who weren't able to come out of the jelly after a month. I helped them and now they are nice frogs. Don't know for sure if your tadpole will develop, since it has no back legs yet. Keep us updated!


----------



## katterm2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok, So I was wrong! He does have legs! I did end up taking him out of the from (i had to take the bro off the wall and dump it, but it worked). It must have been too dark to actually see the back legs. The legs are still pretty small compared to his body, but he seems very active and strong, so hopefully he is actually developing normally at this point. 

And as for food again, I have been feeding Zoo Med Aquatic Frog & Tadpole Food. Should I go pick up some fish flakes too, or should this be fine? 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## katterm2 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I like to fed a mix of tadpole foods, usually pellets and flakes. I just prefer to give them a varied diet. But I don't think you have to feed both. Nice picture btw!!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Don't worry about this one after seeing this picture. Developing nice! Still a bit strange having that much color and only back legs, but nature isn't normal!  He will survive I think. 
Tadpole food is enough. It was made just for tadpoles so I think that will work. You don't need fish flakes but they are good, so you can try.


----------

